# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloeddruk?

## klinkie

ik heb een vraag gebruik medicijnen voor bloedruk en hartritmestoornissen ben onder controle van cardioloog heb laatste tijd ieder keer dat het net is of ik wegval het duurt ong 2sec?ik voel het aankomen houd me dan stevig vast het is net of ik flauwval of bewusteloosraak ik weet het niet het is wel akelig wat kan dat zijn de medicijnen gebruik ik al jaren

----------


## davanzu21

Wat is je bloeddruk?

Normaal is 120/80

----------


## Luuss0404

@ klinkie,
Heb je al met je cadrioloog overlegt over het flauwval gevoel? 
Kan zijn dat je door je stoornis en bloeddruk niet genoeg zuurstof krijgt... of misschien krijg je te weinig vitamine b12/ijzer ofzo binnen...
Ik heb vorig jaar bloedarmoede gehad en voelde me moe, slap, duizelig en had het gevoel steeds weg te vallen, na het innemen van vitamine b12 pil en veel ijzerhoudende producten is het over gegaan...
Ik hoop voor je dat je snel de oorzaak en een oplossing vind! Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

